# How much do you smoke?



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 3, 2006)

Hey. 

I smoke marijuana around 4 times a day on average sometimes more. I just wanted to know how much do u guys smoke?


----------



## ITSBUDDAHBUDDY! (Sep 3, 2006)

well i actually aint smoked ina long ass time cuz i gotta fight soon in amatuer boxing, but when i dont have anything important coming up ill be smokn like a blunt a day or maybe 2 or 3 or 6 with some of tha homies


----------



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 3, 2006)

yea man, im usually a personal smoker i smoke with my brother usually.


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm more of a ....'when am I not toking?' kinda toker.


----------



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 3, 2006)

lol yea man when i hit peakes of the year i just sit here with a pile of chronic just smokin all day.  but ive been off work for like 2 monthes


----------



## sombro (Sep 3, 2006)

not much work for proofreaders these days eh?


cigs- too many
weed- not enough


----------



## Reverend Willis (Sep 3, 2006)

Well, when I have recently harvested, the daily smoke amount is obviously higher. If I had to guess, I might smoke 2-3 grams of buds per day. I use mostly a pipe or one-hitter.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 3, 2006)

I smoke about 4 days out of the week, and probably 3 times each those days...

Did that make any sense???


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 3, 2006)

I used to smoke a zone of dank a week. I am down to about a quarter, give or take. Like Will said, "when am I not toking." I stay sober for work (haven't always) and seeing family (again, this is new). It calms my nerves, damn bi-polar type two!


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 3, 2006)

i smoke my first of the day with my morning coffee and smoke all day everyday for over 8 years

i am guessing i smoke well over an OZ a week... 

BUT...i would gladly slow down my smoking if it meant i had better mental health (ADHD and OCD) it keeps me on an even level


----------



## W Ã¯ l l (Sep 3, 2006)

omgosh...

I'd love to be smoke bud that has been grown under the influence of someone with OCD!


----------



## dream grower (Sep 3, 2006)

I'm in the same boat with LdyLunatic. Have'nt missed a day since the '70's(early). Even if it meant smokin' bong s**t! Luckily, most seasons are good ones. Lookin' at a nice crop now.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 3, 2006)

*We smoke about an oz. a week or more.  *


----------



## JyDcoo181 (Sep 3, 2006)

well i smoke every damn day, bout 7-10 times, thats exactly why im growin man, cuz (edited 4 potty mouth)i wont be able to make rent soon......i usually be spending 200-300$$ a week on average!! its outta control.....thats y i hope my precious babies grow big and strong


----------



## ROOR (Sep 3, 2006)

How much you got?...


----------



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 3, 2006)

man  like if i dont blaze i get lippy too.  smoke weed for life bros.    post away im happy thers ppl that r like me. i smoke like 14 gs every week with my brother


----------



## agreenbud (Sep 4, 2006)

I smoke about 1-1/2 O.Zs a month To my head And used to smoke alot more when I lived in Oregon,but I don't have too many friends around since I moved to california So I have slowed down


----------



## dream grower (Sep 4, 2006)

7:30 am, been stoned for an hour already. Great start to a Great day! Pipefull of homemade with a cup of good coffee... Gonna' go sit in the garden for a spell now. 
soooo close!


----------



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 4, 2006)

lol u stoners wake up early, pretty cool .   im gunna smoke a couple bowls (8 30 AM)


----------



## Hick (Sep 4, 2006)

smoke_marijuana420 said:
			
		

> lol u stoners wake up early, pretty cool .   im gunna smoke a couple bowls (8 30 AM)



Heee heee...been up since about 4:30 (am), but I never induldge before 5:00.


----------



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 4, 2006)

pfft wake and bake is sweet.   i get up mad early probably cuz i burn out early and fall asleep


----------



## rasta (Sep 4, 2006)

me and the lady rasta burn throu about 1/4 lb every three weeks p,l,r


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Sep 4, 2006)

W ï l l said:
			
		

> I'm more of a ....'when am I not toking?' kinda toker.



TRUE 

Im the same way, usually a 1/4 will be lucky to last me a couple days if its mostly just me on it.

But my friends and i all smoke together and share so if that happens it lasts me a little longer


----------



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 4, 2006)

sweet, cool stuff im stoned right now lmao.


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 4, 2006)

Help!  I'm surrounded by potheads and I can't get up!


----------



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 4, 2006)

lmao i just got a Gandalf Glass pipe from this little head shop called RazzleDazzle,  its made by Puff Canada too.


----------



## LdyLunatic (Sep 4, 2006)

*pulls Mom up off the ground*   i brought munchies SmokinHotMom ...want some?  

hey smoke_marijuana420...does it look like this??  what size did you get?  my hubby has all 3 sizes


----------



## smoke_marijuana420 (Sep 4, 2006)

mine like looks like that, its a coulor changer, and its like maybe a size down.. .a good 12 -14 inches (30-35cm)


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 4, 2006)

I smoke 5 or 6 joints a day 365 days of the year


----------



## Smokin' Stang (Sep 4, 2006)

I smoke two joints in the morning.
I smoke two joints at night.
I smoke two joints in the afternoon, it makes me feel alright
I smoke two joints in time of peace, and two in time of war
I smoke two joints before I smoke two joints,
And then I smoke two more

-SUBLIME


----------

